# Recent windows update kill mouse drivers and/or mouse operation



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey all. I had a recent round of Windows updates for Vista and one of them apparently killed my mouse. I have a generic Logitech wireless mouse and keyboard. The keyboard continued to work just fine, but not the mouse. Vista recognizes the mouse as a "HID-compliant mouse". My guess is that something happens to the drivers after one of the updates. 

Anyway, I used System Restore to return my computer to the period just before installing the updates and the mouse worked again.

Here is a list of the 11 updates--I presume one of them is the cause:

1) Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 7 in Windows Vista (KB947864)
2) Security Update for ActiveX Killbits for Windows Vista (KB948881)
3) Security Update for Windows Vista (KB941693)
4) Security Update for Windows Vista (KB945553)
5) Security Update for Windows Vista (KB948590)
6) Update for Windows Vista (KB938371)
7) Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - April 2008 (KB890830)
8) Update for Windows Mail Junk E-mail Filter [April 2008] (KB905866)
9) Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio 2007 (KB947590)
10) Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB949037)
11) Update for the 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB946691)


Obviously, my next step would be to install each update individually and try to identify the potential cause, but before doing that I thought I'd come here and see if anyone has heard about this sort of thing happening before and how to work around it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

Bump to the top.


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

UPDATE:

Through process of trial and error I have discovered which update has caused the conflict with the mouse/mouse driver. It is the following:

_Update for Windows Vista (KB938371)

Download size: 4.9 MB

You may need to restart your computer for this update to take effect.

Update type: Important

Install this update to enable future updates to install successfully on all editions of Windows Vista. This update may be required before selected future updates can be installed. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer. Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.

More information: 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938371

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com
_


Any suggestions?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Microsoft found through beta testing that certain drivers were not compatible with the installation of Vista SP1. Update for Windows Vista (KB938371) is one of the prerequisites updates before you can install SP1 through Windows Update. Could be that a setting on that driver was changed in preparation for you being able to install SP1. 

http://windowsvistablog.com/blogs/w...ows-vista-sp1-released-to-windows-update.aspx


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> Microsoft found through beta testing that certain drivers were not compatible with the installation of Vista SP1. Update for Windows Vista (KB938371) is one of the prerequisites updates before you can install SP1 through Windows Update. Could be that a setting on that driver was changed in preparation for you being able to install SP1.
> 
> http://windowsvistablog.com/blogs/w...ows-vista-sp1-released-to-windows-update.aspx


Interesting. So what should I do then? Wait and hope they fix the pre-SP1 updates? Or perhaps get a new mouse?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

reinstall the mouse driver after applying the update.


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> reinstall the mouse driver after applying the update.


The problem is that this particular Logitech mouse doesn't use Logitech drivers, but rather native drivers that come with Vista. I'm not sure how to reinstall those. Any idea?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Under device manager click "mice and other pointing devices". You should be able to reinstall it from there.


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> Under device manager click "mice and other pointing devices". You should be able to reinstall it from there.


Thanks. Will give it a try when I get home from work and let you know if it works or not.


----------



## dfm1wcpd (Feb 29, 2008)

Apparently my computer ran downloaded the updates and installed them this morning. Upon restarting I am locked out of the computer. When trying to get on (as adminstrator) I get "The user profile service failed to log on. User profile cannot be loaded." I can sign on as a user but not as administrator, so I am unable to enter most areas. HELP!


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> Under device manager click "mice and other pointing devices". You should be able to reinstall it from there.


Well, I tried that out, but no dice. When I go to device manager, there isn't even a tab for mice after the update. It's there before the update, but not after. Any suggestions?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you already have Vista SP1 installed? Also did you install the mouse originally or did it come preinstalled?


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> Do you already have Vista SP1 installed? Also did you install the mouse originally or did it come preinstalled?


No, I don't have SP1 installed yet. I cannot install it until I figure out a workaround for this pre-SP1 update that's giving me the trouble. The mouse and keyboard came with the computer and both use Vista native drivers.


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Windows usually detects and installs new hardware upon restart. Is this not happening since your mouse entry was deleted from device manager?


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> Windows usually detects and installs new hardware upon restart. Is this not happening since your mouse entry was deleted from device manager?


That would be my guess. There isn't even an entry, let along a "topic" for "mice and pointing devices" after reboot upon installing this particular windows update.


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Some of those updates are post SP1 updates and some are pre-SP1. Have you tried rolling back (uninsttalling) that round of updates and then just applying the Update for Windows Vista (KB938371).


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> Some of those updates are post SP1 updates and some are pre-SP1.  Have you tried rolling back (uninsttalling) that round of updates and then just applying the Update for Windows Vista (KB938371).


Some are post? I don't have SP1 yet though. Any idea which ones I should try uninstalling?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am attaching a list of how the updates were presented to me. You should have a similar log at :
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

I installed Vista SP1 from the standalone version yesterday so on 4/9 you may see updates that were installed peviously also. Evidently they had to be installed again after SP1. If you have a high speed internet connection you could also do that and forget this bad experience.


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

frank200 said:


> I installed Vista SP1 from the standalone version yesterday so on 4/9 you may see updates that were installed peviously also. Evidently they had to be installed again after SP1. If you have a high speed internet connection you could also do that and forget this bad experience.


Thanks for the help, Frank. I'll check this out and see if it works.


----------



## Shmaic (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi guys!
i have the same problem with mouse, i installed KB938371 and since that time my mouse is dead. could i get some support too, please?

thx, Shmaic.


----------



## USAFPhoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

Shmaic said:


> Hi guys!
> i have the same problem with mouse, i installed KB938371 and since that time my mouse is dead. could i get some support too, please?
> 
> thx, Shmaic.


What kind of mouse do you have?


----------



## Shmaic (Apr 10, 2008)

USB A4 tech the blue one


----------



## BLUERMEYER (Apr 10, 2008)

Greetings all,

I just want to confirm the problem with KB938371.
It will kill the mouse functionality.
I am an IT Manager and had an employee report their mouse doesn't work.
After isolating the culprit as KB938371 like Phoenix did, I then tested on 3 other indentical PC's; we have(Dell Optiplex 320's) and had the same problem.
I reported this directly to Microsoft and apparently they are becoming aware of the problem.
If you have more than one Vista box, make sure you restore with the recommended restore date that Windows offers.
I did not do this on one of the PC's and chose a different restore point and after the reboot, I was never able to get the PC to work with the mouse again, even after choosing the original restore point offered by Windows.
I even tried to copy mouclass.sys and mouhid.sys (which are the native Vista mouse drivers) from a working computer however it didn't work. 
I figured at that point I wasn't going to waste anymore time and let the boneheads that wrote the update fix their own problem; I simply wasn't going to install it again.
It forced me to reinstall the system.
I cannot obviously say for certain that not choosing the restore point offered was the problem, who can be 100% sure of anything in this field anyway, but you might want to avoid choosing your own unless you have a couple hours to kill to see for yourself.
My suggestion is to turn OFF Windows update and only install manually around KB938371 until they fix the problem.

Good luck all!


----------



## Shmaic (Apr 10, 2008)

ok, now I can only wait for MS.. how long that can be? I have not working system with all the data (about 10 gigs in small files). Please is here somebody who can help me solving the problem with mouse?:4-dontkno


----------



## Shmaic (Apr 10, 2008)

the thing is that i tried to restore the system, but choose myown date, and then it told me it cannot restore and no other res.pts. works


----------



## Thorius (Apr 11, 2008)

Had the same issue on my Vista Ultimate. Tried to use 3 different mouses with USB port no one works.. System Restore solved problem. But Windows Update still suggest download and install this KB938371. 

Please keep this thread updated. Will be checking it - thanks.


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

Shmaic said:


> ok, now I can only wait for MS.. how long that can be? I have not working system with all the data (about 10 gigs in small files). Please is here somebody who can help me solving the problem with mouse?:4-dontkno


Using the following keys: 
Move between items in the active area [Arrow Keys] 
Move between different fields or controls [Tab] 
Move forward through tabs [Ctrl][Tab] 

you should be able to navigate to start>control panel>hardware and sound>mouse>hardware>properties>change settings>driver>update driver.

There you can reinstall the driver for your mouse. Good luck!


----------



## Shmaic (Apr 10, 2008)

frank i use touchpad, but cannot use it forever i tried to reinstall the drivers, but vista takes my mouse as hid compliant dev. 

i also tried to install drivers from other mice but that didn't help, 


and the best at the end: MY fffffff.... BOSS wrote me the first email like: "why i have nothing from you today?" 

I think MS is trying to irritate me..

any help would be appreciated:4-dontkno


----------



## Dennis123 (Apr 13, 2008)

This is how I fixed the problem.

I navigated to Control Panel -> Programs And Features -> View Installed Updates (on the left)

Then I looked for all of the security updates that were instealled on 4/9 on my pc which included KB938371.

All of the updates can be uninstalled except for KB938371 (of course). So I uninstalled all five or so that were installed on that day leaving KB938371. To uninstall one of the updates select it and hit CTRL + ENTER

Once all of the other ones were gone, device manager recognized my mouse as an unknown usb device and not a dumb HID device anymore. Once this happened I was able to have device manager search for drivers for the device and it detected it as a mouse and I was instantly good to go.

I hope this helps!


----------



## BTDT (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had similar problems with Vista and the Updates.

I have a Multimedia Wireless Keyboard with built-in mouse (Shintaro) and one of the Windows Updates for Vista stopped the mouse from working also.

I found when I removed my HDTV tuner USB adapter (Pinnacle PC70e), the mouse worked again. Unfortunately, the TV Adapter did not. I finally got both to work again by not plugging them in via a USB 4 port hub.

Unfortunately, during the very latest (10/4/2008) updates, my HDTV tuner adapter stopped working again. (Although my HID mouse kept working ?!?!?)

I updated the driver for the TV tuner from Windows Update. It was recognised and fine in Device manager, but Media Centre refused to recognise it. Even when I unplugged it and replugged it, Windows said that it could perform faster if I plugged it into a USB2.0 port (Which of course it already was).

To make a long story short, try a different USB port (preferably on a different USB root hub), or install a different manufacturers USB add-in card.

My problems were with an Intel 82801 Chipset USB controller.

I purchased a PCI HDTV tuner in the end which is Vista certified. Not that the DvICO software that comes with it is worth a pinch of *****, but at least Media Centre recognises my tuner now (Only the digital side, the analogue tuner half is now wasted), but I digress :-[


----------



## faeastflip (May 22, 2008)

After three days of looking, I finally found a solution to the KB938371 and mouse problem. I refined the idea found at the bottom of this post: http://forums.microsoft.com/technet...4&siteid=17&sb=0&d=1&at=7&ft=11&tf=0&pageid=1


Boot into safe-mode
Open device manager
Delete the device
Unplug and reinsert the device
Cancel automatic driver search
Update the driver and click on "Browse my computer for driver software"
Click "Let me pick..."
Click "Have Disk"
Browse to c:\windows\winsxs\[...] where [...] is a folder name containing 'msmouse'. Mine was named 'x86_msmouse.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_4c56cf70d52c8670' but I think they vary per system. (You can also just first browse to c:\windows\winsxs and search it for 'msmouse', and copy paste the found folder to make it easier).
Complete the wizard.

It worked right away for me even without the reboot out of safe mode. I hope this works for those having the above problem! I'm finally settling this case in my book after ripping my hair out continuously for the past three days since the update installed. :upset:


----------

